# supplements --dinovite, zoomdog, nuvet plus



## hdlabs (Nov 1, 2006)

Got a retriever with allergies in need of supplements I think.....losing hair and treated by vet for demodex caused by stress.
Trying Zoomdog on her---she is allergic to turkey, wheat, soy, and eggs.
Anyone else try Zoomdog Itchy formula? what results? Any other opinions?


Got a cocker who is allergic to soy, fish, and chicken.
She is okay but just itches a lot and licks feet. Was going to try Dinovit powder or Nuvet Plus tabs......Anybody tried these? Results? Oppinions?

OPen to other suggestions as well....have already got them on good food without those ingredients, etc. but still seems to need something else to help them out with coats and other symptoms.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Pat F. (Jan 3, 2003)

I own a dog who suffers from skin allergies. I have him on Zyrtec and Dinovite--been using the Dinovite for a few years now and it has definitely helped his skin and his coat. Coat is much thicker now than it was. You need to check the ingredients in Dinovite to make sure there's nothing in it that your dog is allergic to........I can tell you who to talk to....send me a PM.

He also gets purified fish oil tabs 2x a day along with some Vitamin E--200 mgs of that once a day. 

There's also a couple products made by Virbac, a shampoo called Allermyl and a "leave-in lotion" that's applied after the bath. You put the lotion on and leave it in the coat--really helps the itching. These products have worked very well for my dog. I bathe him 2x a week because it helps to keep his skin from getting all itchy and also removes pollens that can add to the problem.

Pat


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

What exactly are you feeding your Lab and Cocker? Brand and formula? 

Are any of these allergies associated to a Flea Allergy? Do you live where their are fleas? 

You kind of have to try different supplement one at a time, for a few months to see what works for your dogs. What works on one may not work well on the other also could work great on both. You just have to try and see. 

I have used a lot of supplement on different dogs I have owned and rescured over many many years. Never used Dinovite but I have heard good things. 

Here are some other products to consider. Many of which I have used with good results depending on the dog and the problems.

IN Supplement - http://www.inpetsupplements.com/

NUPRO All Natural Supplement - http://www.nuprosupplements.com/

Solid Gold Sea Meal - http://www.solidgoldhealth.com/products/?product=36&code=591

Animal Naturals Show Stopper - I have used this for the last 3 years and it's Awsome. http://www.k9power.com/

Kelp Products of Florida - Vegetarian Blend with Garlic
http://www.kelpproductsofflorida.com/veg blend & Garlic.htm

Dr. Kruger's Supplements - http://www.drkruger.com/

Nzymes -http://www.nzymes.com/pc/

Hope this helps,

MikeB


----------

